# Switch



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2012)

Did anyone catch the pilot episode last night?

Four 20-something witches living in London, an horrible boss who gets her comeuppance in a hilarious way.

I thought it was quite fun, though it's more aimed at the older witchy fans rather than younger ones, it having been broadcast after the watershed.

If not, it's available in ITV player - (Don't know if it'll work over in America) ITV Player - Watch TV on your Apple iPad, iPhone, Android, Samsung Smart TV, PS3, tablet and computer


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 17, 2012)

I missed it and I want to see it but I wasn't overly enthused by the description "Cockney Charmed"... shudder...


----------



## Jess A (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds intriguing. I'll have to see whether it's available here in Australia. I didn't much like Charmed either but you know how generalist reviewers can be.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2012)

The link I gave is available only for the next 27 ish days if you do want to see. One disadvantage though, because it's ITV you get the adverts and they won't let you FFwd them.


----------



## Jess A (Oct 19, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> The link I gave is available only for the next 27 ish days if you do want to see. One disadvantage though, because it's ITV you get the adverts and they won't let you FFwd them.



Not available in Australia :| Typical. I'll catch it when it comes out here.


----------

